# Amtrak ceo needs to pay attention to consumer complaints



## Angry consumer (Dec 16, 2015)

Amtrak online program have some issues.... customer online website is potentially losing business with their online glitch. When customers tell Amtrak responders and responders say "We don't know" and not give a response like "we will look into it" tells us the image of the organization because the problem continues to exist. Yes We decided to take another mode of transportation because of non-response from Amtrak to correct the issue. Please forward this message to Amtrak CEO.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 16, 2015)

For the record, this website is not affiliated with Amtrak.


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## caravanman (Dec 16, 2015)

This site is an amateur website, mostly populated by Amtrak train enthusiasts.

My feeling is that you would need to give more details of the percieved problems to get a worthwhile reply... It could be that the "don't know" responses were because the people you spoke to could not understand what you were explaining on the phone?

You need to visit Amtrak. com to be on the Amtrak website...

Ed.


----------



## jebr (Dec 16, 2015)

Could the ticket have been booked over the phone, or were they unable to do that as well? There's no additional fee for booking over the phone, though saver fares may not be available.

I will also note that this forum is not affiliated with Amtrak (as noted on the bottom of every page.) We have no further power of forwarding a message to Amtrak's CEO than you do, so you'll have to use Amtrak's website to send him an email - you could send a letter as well but I'm not sure what Amtrak's address is.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Dec 16, 2015)

60 mass ave Washington is corporate. I have Boardmans contact info. Along with several other amtrak execs. But it was given to me in confidence so I'm not gonna post it.


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2015)

Your post reminds me when "Everyone" says this is wrong!

Then when asked, "who" is "everyone"?

There are no names! But you know, everyone!

When asked, what exactly is wrong? Well you know everything.

Therefore, the question still remains, what are they fixing and who are they fixing it for?

Your answer is fix everything for everyone.

Really


----------



## BCL (Dec 17, 2015)

Seaboard92 said:


> 60 mass ave Washington is corporate. I have Boardmans contact info. Along with several other amtrak execs. But it was given to me in confidence so I'm not gonna post it.


Heck - Boardman's email address and phone number are readily available with a simple internet search.

Here's someone claiming that he emailed something directly to Boardman's email address, where he was personally called by him within two hours.

http://emailtheboss.org/featured-executives/joseph-boardman-amtrak-ceo/


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 17, 2015)

The OP could be referring to this error that I got yesterday when trying to see what was available for a future trip (when clicking the "find trains" button



> *Sorry for the inconvenience. Currently there is a system issue preventing your request from being processed.*
> [Error ID: 504S]


----------

